
Bitcoin powered free service: an anonymous, uncensorable and eternal message boa - IMAKESTUFFOKAY
&quot;Bitcoin powered free service: an anonymous, uncensorable and eternal message board.&quot;<p>New Bitcoin powered free service offering an anonymous, uncensorable, decentralised and eternal (almost) message post board.<p>I&#x27;ve just finished most of the development work http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lockedpost.com&#x2F; and would love to see what the people of Hacker News think!<p>Gladly welcome suggestions, comments or questions.<p>Thanks
======
bbcbasic
It's down for upgrade at the moment. What prevents immutable spam?

~~~
IMAKESTUFFOKAY
Back up! - nothing! it's completely open. You can only make a post when there
are no other pending messages waiting to be confirmed in the Bitcoin
Blockchain.

~~~
Kepler-131b
Very cool, I've been waiting for something like this. btw if you have any
trouble with ssl you could consider letsencrypt

------
baerd44
So its not possible to remove a message?

~~~
IMAKESTUFFOKAY
It's not possible to remove a message embedded within the Bitcoin Blockchain.
Locked Post assigns a sequential number to the beginning of every embedded
message ("L1,Message" \- sequence number "1" for example) - this acts as a
easy way to verify that the data has not been modified or removed (by allowing
anyone to check the sequence hasn't broken and that the web-site content
matches what is stored in the Blockchain [The web-site provides links to
various services that allow you to view Bitcoin transactions and therefore the
embedded data within.]). You can see every message ever posted here:
[https://bitaps.com/1K69sEhUwNgiva3xzPnToxS89dzydU7nPm](https://bitaps.com/1K69sEhUwNgiva3xzPnToxS89dzydU7nPm)
I will also eventually release code to easily verify the web-site.

~~~
IMAKESTUFFOKAY
[http://pastebin.com/Ng7AFm3T/](http://pastebin.com/Ng7AFm3T/) \-
[https://lockedpost.com/validate/PHP-Validation-
Code/](https://lockedpost.com/validate/PHP-Validation-Code/)

------
Bugseverywhere
Cool

